

TSA halts private screening program - bconway
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TRAVEL/01/29/tsa.private/index.html

======
jdp23
Wow. It's like waving a red flag in front of the new Congress. Talk about a
tin ear ...

EDIT: Here's the FlyerTalk discussion: [http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-
safety-security/117809...](http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-safety-
security/1178098-tsa-shuts-door-private-airport-screening-program-
illegally.html)

